# MISC | Railway stations with integrated bus terminals?



## 1772 (Aug 18, 2009)

Are there any train stations where the bus terminal is integrated into the same building? 
It's usually near the railway station, but having it in the same building?


----------



## lanadelrey (Jul 7, 2018)

there is that one really strange bus/coach terminal at Liverpool Street Station in London.
It's basically disguised as a platform but you'll have to keep right when you go through the gates.
in the photo it's behind the "staff only" entrance to the right.


----------



## da_scotty (Nov 4, 2008)

How many examples do you want? And what do you understand by in the same building?
I guess that platforms/bus station in front/beside don't coun't. 

Amsterdam Centraal Station , bus station is the right arch. It's fully integrated in the station concourses and tunnels.









Breda Centraal, Bus station is under the same roof and is a defacto fourth island platform, even the screens are in "NS-train style". You can see a train to the right of the picture.










Utrecht Centraal (+tram), Tram is fully integrated, the bus part is the same style of platform and entrance as the railway platforms. Some parts of the bus station are below the main traverse structure. 









--------------












Arnhem Centraal Station, part of the (Trolley)bus halts are integrated in the building:


















But does this count? Render of the New Den Haag Centraal Bus station. To the right is the Randstadrail platform, the building that is attacthed to the white roof is the future bus station. The diamond pattern roof is the combined Tram/railway concourse, the tracks are beneith the bus station.










And if this counts i can give you tons of example's, This is Almere Railway station. The station is on a embankment/ bridge, and the station building and bus station are below that bridge.


----------



## 1772 (Aug 18, 2009)

Great examples; thank you!


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

>


Transport Hub @KLIA2 Gateway Building
KUALA LUMPUR, MALAYSIA









https://c3.staticflickr.com/3/2945/15425076091_718fc08aef_b.jpg

Bus Lane









https://farm5.staticflickr.com/4308/35148174073_84a328b236_b.jpg








https://farm5.staticflickr.com/4802/40706013512_b319f51f3d_b.jpg








http://www.klia2.info/images/bus/bus-ticket-counter-at-klia2-transportation-hub.jpg


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Is an airport railway station even integrated with the bus terminal? Do people transfer from the airport railway onto the bus? Or it just happens both are put on the same building to facilitate airplane passengers?

What kind of integration in transport modes are we discussing in here?


----------



## da_scotty (Nov 4, 2008)

At Schiphol I do change from train to train and train to bus all the time. However (as I stated before) the topic is very very vague. However the, bus station is not integrated (just outside the terminal/railway building, this may change soon.)

What is integrated, what do you want to know?


----------



## Kpc21 (Oct 3, 2008)

Łódź Fabryczna!

I won't post any photos because I am on a smartphone but the station is underground and the bus tetminal is located directly next to the train station hall, under which there are the platforms. Meanwhile, under the bus terminal, there are a few levels of an underground parking lot.

Between the bus terminal and the main hall, there are multiple doors, the loudpeakers of the voice information about the train departures are also at the bus terminal. It basically functions as a single station.

The ownership of both stations is, however, separated.

By the way, I don't know if you mean the terminal of the city buses or of the inter-city ones. In case of Łódź Fabryczna, the terminal of the city buses is at the surface, next to the station. The surface of the station itself, including the inter-city bus terminal, is now empty (it's just area for walking). In the future, commercial office buildings will be built there.


----------



## MarcVD (Dec 1, 2008)

In Belgium, the new station of Mons will have two platforms dedicated to bus traffic. See http://www.timelapses.be/gare-de-mons/?lang=fr

The station of Adinkerke also has a common platform for trains and trams. https://fr.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gare_de_La_Panne


----------



## MarcVD (Dec 1, 2008)

In Belgium, the new station of Mons will have two platforms dedicated to bus traffic. See http://www.timelapses.be/gare-de-mons/?lang=fr

The station of Adinkerke also has a common platform for trains and trams. https://fr.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gare_de_La_Panne


----------



## rheintram (Mar 5, 2008)

Does this count? Bregenz station was built with the idea in mind that one day the train tracks and the bus station would swap sides. It was thus built almost completely symmetrically. However, the plan to change the railway route never materialized. In the near future the entire station will be replaced.









Google maps









Wikimedia


----------



## da_scotty (Nov 4, 2008)

^^
Wow that is one scary symetrical station.


----------



## Kpc21 (Oct 3, 2008)

As promised, the Łódź Fabryczna station.

Cross section:

(based on: http://fotoport.win/galleries/LodzFabryczna/beztytuulmh_Lodz_Fabryczna_NCL_nowy_dworzec.jpg)










Main entrance:










Railway platforms as seen from the main hall:



















City bus terminal (at the street level):










Long-distance bus terminal - entrance from the main hall:




























Previously, the long-distance and city bus terminal was located in front of the station building:


















(from gtlodz dot eu)

The waiting room and the ticket offices for the buses were in the left half of the station building (see the PKS signs on the last but one photo). So it was also well integrated.


----------



## NordikNerd (Feb 5, 2011)

The Nils Ericson Terminal, Göteborg Sweden.









The long distance bus terminal is integrated with the central railway station.









Trains at Göteborg Central station. (Photos taken by me on August 1st)


----------



## M-NL (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm surprised nobody suggested Shinjuku Station yet (the busiest station in the world):








Source: Wikipedia - Shinjuku Station by Edomura no Tokuzo


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Japan has a few of these. *Osaka's* OCAT is an intercity bus terminal and is connected to Namba railway station via a maze of underground walkways. The JR station is just next door while Nankai's station is a much longer walk away.


----------



## rheintram (Mar 5, 2008)

If it's two separate structures, even though they might be directly adjacent or connected, it's not really fully integrated, is it? What makes it different from any usual trainstation which has bus stops outside of the entrance or the main hall? In thatsense, most train stations would count as "integrated" transport hubs.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Does it have to be 1 structure to be integrated? I don't think that's the case. Train passengers can seemlessly transfer to the intercity bus terminal and vice versa. You can stay indoors all the way to do this. So I don't think the bus stop outside the train station would be relevant in this comparison.


----------



## da_scotty (Nov 4, 2008)

The topic starter hasn't reacted to any question. It's really vague what he wants and why.


----------



## Kpc21 (Oct 3, 2008)

Really many train stations fulfill this condition if we talk about both stations not being a single structure...

In Germany, I don't know about a city other than Berlin where the intercity buses stop would be located not next to the main train station. OK, there is Cologne which totally forbids entry to the center for the buses. But definitely in the vast majority of cities and towns it is so that the stop for intercity buses is next to the train station. Even though it often doesn't have the form of a proper bus terminal but just simple bus stops without any facilities for the passengers - due to the fact that before the liberalization of bus transport a few years ago intercity bus connection were almost non-existent in Germany.

Also very often the main stop (often having a form of a roofed terminal) of local buses serving the neighborhood is located at the bus station in this country.

Poland - an interesting case is Warsaw where the main intercity bus terminal is next to the Warsaw West train station. Although some intercity operators terminate their routes in the very center of Warsaw, next to the Palace of Culture, very close to the Warsaw Central train station, even though there is no proper bus terminal there but the buses use just the city bus stops or a parking lot. And some use the terminal metro stations.

The local bus transport is now dying in many regions of Poland, but the main bus terminals in cities and towns are sometimes located at the train stations, sometimes in different places - there is no rule. There is, however, a tendency to move them to the train station.

In Zakopane (the biggest Polish town in Tatra mountains), the main bus terminal, which was located close to the train station, was closed some time ago (it had a private owner - it is often the case in Poland with the bus terminals) - and then the city arranged a new bus terminal directly at the train station.


----------



## rheintram (Mar 5, 2008)

hkskyline said:


> Does it have to be 1 structure to be integrated? I don't think that's the case. Train passengers can seemlessly transfer to the intercity bus terminal and vice versa. You can stay indoors all the way to do this. So I don't think the bus stop outside the train station would be relevant in this comparison.


I agree with you. However, the topic starter explicitly stated "*integrated into the same building*".


----------



## 1772 (Aug 18, 2009)

da_scotty said:


> The topic starter hasn't reacted to any question. It's really vague what he wants and why.


Sure I have? I wondered if there were examples of train and bus stations that are in the same structure and I got great examples. 
Why? Out of curiosity.


----------



## Grotlaufen (Mar 2, 2007)

*Helsingborg Sweden*

*Knutpunkten, Helsingborg Sweden*. 
Built in 1987-1991 as a integrated terminal for trains, ferry traffic across the Sound and regional and local bus traffic it replaced what had been dispersed functions for all of these modes of public transportation. The terminal is also equipped with offices and a hotel (Marina Plaza). The situation in Helsingborg is unique due to the frequent ferry traffic across the Sound (it takes about 20 mins to cross to Elsinore).

Trains in the underground, bus terminal on ground level, ferries to Elsinore from the upper floor:









Overview








Entrance to the bus terminal from the south








Inside the station/terminal. Ferries up the stairs/escalator. 









Train station with two platforms and four tracks.


----------

